# Pimafix killed my fish, anyone else have this issue



## Scorpasia (Dec 17, 2016)

Long and drawn out, but bare with me.

My tank is 240 litre. It is fully cycled with 2 external filters 1400 and 2000 lph, powerhead 1200lph Fish have been together over 3 years apart from the new additions. Non hostile environment.

I had a happy established tank 18 fish and Plec and 2 catfish. I recently added 2 fish to the tank and one of my old fish developed what looked like a fungal infection. I did a water change, used Pimafix and dosed as per instructions. The first day went fine, no issues, water temp 27 degrees. The second day, after dosing as per instructions I came home and my bigger fish were gasping on the surface the smaller fish were either sitting lifeless at the bottom or slowly spiraling down to the bottom. I have a spare tank that is heated and conditioned, only used for water changes, I got all the fish out and into the other tank. They all perked up. I did a water change 50% on the old tank using tap water, used conditioner and brought it up to temperature. I then took one sacrificial fish and put it in the old tank to see if it would survive the night. Water test said all ok.

Next morning everything was great, all fish survived. I then hoovered the gravel, did a 50% water change with the water from the new tank, that they had been in all night and, added the third days Pimafix. I though, at this stage, I might have caused the problem with maybe some contaminant during initial water change but all OK now. I went out of the house for 3 hours only to find all my fish were dead except my Plec and 2 catfish. Totally devastated.

I read that Pimafix depletes oxygen, something a representative who is involved in this investigation vehemently denies and nothing is documented that it does on their product. She said it sounds like ammonia. I tested for this and the result was less than 0.25. All other tests Nitrates less them 4, Nitrites 0, GH 180, KH 120, PH 8 all good, it runs this way and no distress to the fish previously. I said to API that if it was Ammonia then the sacrificial fish would have died in less than 3 hours and as the last water change came from the new, conditioned tank where all the fish survived overnight obviously Ammonia was not the problem.

The only thing added to the water was API Pimafix. Has anyone any other idea's, advice or had a similar experience

Thank you for reading this and your help


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your fish
I have used Pimafix several times and never had any issues with it or Melafix

The only things I can think of is that the new fish may have introduced some ailment into your tank, or that you may have a bad bottle of Pimafix


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Few years ago I had dosed pimafix and melafix in my tank. An hour or so later I found all my fish gasping for air. I quickly did a water change but still lost 1 fish. Not sure what happened but this is eerily similar.


----------



## Scorpasia (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you for your replies. The fish, the new ones, didn't introduce anything, they too suffered and were dying on day two, they were ok and lively after being moved to the new tank. Just as an aside. The water the fish dies in I left cycling for about 3-4 days. I put a new fish into this water and it too had problems with oxygen and was distressed. I then ran my powerhead on full 1800lph with bubbles for a day changed 50% and all ok, the fish now living in it. Thank you for your sympathy for my loss, It will stay with me for a long time. Oh, i have a spare bottle of Pimax if anyone wants it......


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I kept one of my AC110's on my new large tank just to guarantee there is enough oxygen in it. I have powerheads too but it's more about a piece of mind for me. I have used Mela/Pimafix when adding new fish and never had an issue.

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Used melafix one time a few years ago. Made all my fish gasp for air shortly after. Did a quick water change because I thought I would lose all of them. Threw the bottle out after. Tank has plenty of surface agitation.


----------

